# Some doubts regarding hdd



## ariftwister (May 27, 2013)

Guys I have lot of doubts that I always wanted to ask but don't know whom to ask. So here experts at TDF please answer my question. I'm asking all these questions on WHAT-IF basis..
Assume I have a (one and only) 1 TB hdd connected to the computer, 

1) Now what is the main use of partitioning the hdd into many disk drives?
2) What is the maximum number of drives that can be created in 1 tb hdd?
3) What is the minimum space a drive should be allocated? 
3a) Does having more number of disk drives affect memory/performance of the system??
4) Assume I have a pendrive with some photos and videos in it and it is affected with virus, now I insert the pendrive into the computer and if I  watch movies and photos without copying, will the virus spread to my computer?
5) If I copy the virus affected files to the specific disk drive (say e: ) only that drive is affected with virus or the whole hdd?
6) How virus causes damage to the computer??What is the best case and worst case??
7) What is the final step should I do if my computer is filled with virus ? How to recover the data?

I'm awaiting for your answers friends...
Thanks in advance


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2013)

Guys is this correct section?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2013)

i suggest you read this if you want detailed info:
Disk partitioning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

for all practical purposes though i will give you a quick summary:
don't create too many partitions(more than 6) unless absolutely necessary though it does not affect drive performance.for system/operating system/C drive of windows allocate space as recommended in windows/OS requirements,for rest of the drives your choice.there is a function called "autorun" in windows which allows any removable media to execute certain task so disable autorun for all drives.this way as long as you don't double click/right click to open the drive nothing will happen.to open removable drives instead of double click/right click use drop down menu in windows explorer/my computer.if you simply copy a virus infected file nothing will happen but if you run that file then it will infect.type of infection depends on virus so some virus may just search for & corrupt/delete photos while some may only corrupt exe files or mp3.*always use a good antivirus(free---avast,avira,paid---kaspersky,bitdefender,norton) & regularly update it at least once a day.*once PC is infected only sure shot way to clean PC is by formatting C/system drive because there is no 100% guarantee that all infections can be removed completely but if you don't use PC for important tasks like online shopping/business work etc you can try cleaning PC using kaspersky rescue CD.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I have lot of doubts that I always wanted to ask but don't know whom to ask. So here experts at TDF please answer my question. I'm asking all these questions on WHAT-IF basis..
> Assume I have a (one and only) 1 TB hdd connected to the computer,
> 
> 1) Now what is the main use of partitioning the hdd into many disk drives?



You can store your music, movie and games collection in different partitions so that you can access it without the hassle of searching for it in an entire drive. Again that is your personal wish.But keep a separate partition for OS drive,because whenever you are forced to format your pc at least you can make sure that your personal files are safe. Also you can install multiple Oses.



> 2) What is the maximum number of drives that can be created in 1 tb hdd?



In windows you can create at the most 4 PRIMARY partitions.But number of LOGICAL partitions can be 128(i think so). SO you can create large number of partitions.



> 3) What is the minimum space a drive should be allocated?


 
Again your wish.Greater than 50GB will be good.Keep at least 100GB for OS.



> 3) Does having more number of disk drives affect memory/performance of the system??



I don't think so



> 4) Assume I have a pendrive with some photos and videos in it and it is affected with virus, now I insert the pendrive into the computer and if I  watch movies and photos without copying, will the virus spread to my computer?



If it is autorun based virus,It will affect your OS(windows)if autorun is enabled. To be sure use ubuntu and delete the virus within ubuntu by plugging the pendrive. If you use windows only, I strongly recommend you to install a good antivirus. My pick will be  Bitdefender and Kaspersky and they are relatively very cheap. I am using Bitdefender and completely satisfied with it.



> 5) If I copy the virus affected files to the specific disk drive (say e only that drive is affected with virus or the whole hdd?



Whole drive can be affected. Some viruses need not be executed to affect your pc, mere copying can do the damage. Do not try to execute anything suspicious.Again use a reliable antivirus for your sake.



> 6) How virus causes damage to the computer??What is the best case and worst case??



In a plenty of ways. Goooooooogle it. 


> 7) What is the final step should I do if my computer is filled with virus ? How to recover the data?



First back up your data in an external drive.  If your computer is infected with lot of viruses, I recommend you to format you whole pc(after backing up data) and install an antivirus just after installing the OS(before installing any softwares.) Last but not least KEEP YOUR ANTIVIRUS UPTO DATE.


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply guys.. 

My pendrive showed a virus named movies as a file when I inserted in my friend's pc so I formatted in his pc itself.. But even after formatting the movies was there so I came to the conclusion that his pc is affected with virus.. But he has my lot of movies/photos that I need.. Now how can I copy those to my pc without virus??


For example I copy his movies to f drive, now after I watch those movies if I format f drive, will I be safe? Or the virus will be spread to other drives??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2013)

copy all the movies/photos you want into your pen drive first.then before inserting it into your PC install & download avira free & update it as soon as it installs.disable autorun for all drives in windows 7 control panel.only after that insert pen drive & in my computer right click & select scan to scan the drive.avira should remove all virus.after that open pen drive by using drop down menu or left side explorer tree menu & copy the files you want.


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> copy all the movies/photos you want into your pen drive first.then before inserting it into your PC install & download avira free & update it as soon as it installs.disable autorun for all drives in windows 7 control panel.only after that insert pen drive & in my computer right click & select scan to scan the drive.avira should remove all virus.after that open pen drive by using drop down menu or left side explorer tree menu & copy the files you want.



Thanks dude, I will try it comment


----------

